# Gangs



## Mirrors

Hi,
I have been doing a lot of research on NZ to check it out prior to possibly moving over. All sounds great however, recently have read about large numbers of Gangs whose intention is to intimidate people, they commit crime and sound like the type of people you just don't want to come across. Please can you tell me how big of a problem this is, e.g is it in certain areas? Have most people come across these Gangs? I would like to try and get away from the 'hoodies' and 'trouble makers' in UK wouldn't want to go to anything worse, although I am aware there will be similar problems in all countries, just want to know how big of a problem in NZ.

Thanks for any replies.:confused2:


----------



## bdl123

Been in Wellington for 6mth...not seen or heard about anything gang related. In fact, I feel much safer here than I ever did in cities in UK.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## kiwiemma

Its really not a problem, and if you live in pretty much any nice family suburb of NZ you will almost never see a gang member. (I am actually struggling to think if I've ever seen a gang member up close, maybe once in my life, but it wouldn't be more than that). 

NZ is generally a very safe country (but not so safe that you should leave your house unlocked or walk around with your wallet sticking out of your back pocket, as some visitors to NZ do!) but like almost every country in the world NZ suffers from a media that knows what sells papers - crime crime and more crime. To read the paper you'd think we're permanently suffering from a crime wave but in reality crime rates are generally going down, almost every act of violence is perpetrated by someone known to the victim, and if you take reasonable steps to be safe you generally will be.

It also depends of course on where you live, for example many people I know in Auckland have been burgled or had their car stolen/broken into, whereas in smaller towns that might not be the case. 

But to answer your question, no, gangs are really not a problem for most NZ'ers.


----------



## kiwi ken

Miriam Dickinson said:


> Hi,
> I have been doing a lot of research on NZ to check it out prior to possibly moving over. All sounds great however, recently have read about large numbers of Gangs whose intention is to intimidate people, they commit crime and sound like the type of people you just don't want to come across. Please can you tell me how big of a problem this is, e.g is it in certain areas? Have most people come across these Gangs? I would like to try and get away from the 'hoodies' and 'trouble makers' in UK wouldn't want to go to anything worse, although I am aware there will be similar problems in all countries, just want to know how big of a problem in NZ.
> 
> Thanks for any replies.:confused2:


Gangs in New Zealand are really only a problem for other gangs - they have their own areas - mostly these days its about the drug trade and control of the supply of meth or pot.


----------



## kiwiemma

Funnily enough, this was in the news today:

NZ crime rate at all-time low - Police - Crime - NZ Herald News

Crime is going down - and the papers actually reported it!


----------



## topcat83

kiwiemma said:


> Funnily enough, this was in the news today:
> 
> NZ crime rate at all-time low - Police - Crime - NZ Herald News
> 
> Crime is going down - and the papers actually reported it!


Lol - and that just out sums up NZ news. There's usually so little of it that they have to report the good stuff!

Here's the Whitianga police report for one week in May....






(hope you can read it - it's a tad on the small side)


----------



## Mirrors

*gangs*



topcat83 said:


> Lol - and that just out sums up NZ news. There's usually so little of it that they have to report the good stuff!
> 
> Here's the Whitianga police report for one week in May....
> View attachment 6183
> (hope you can read it - it's a tad on the small side)



Thank you all very much for your replies, that it very reassuring especially the newspaper clipping, wow that just wouldn't get in our papers in the UK as there would be pages full I would presume.

Am feeling much more positive about this now, so glad I posted it. Thanks again all very grateful for your replies:clap2:


----------



## welshjohn369

Working in Prisons as a Forensic Psychiatric Nurse and spending the last 10 years in Northland I have made it my task to study gangs in NZ.

Most common ones are the Mongrel Mob, Black Power, Tribesmen MCC. You also have The Headhunters, Crips & Killer bees. There are also others such as White Nationalist gangs i.e. Skinheads and the like.

As already stated these people keep themselves to themselves as a rule, but I do know that elderly women have been bullied and hit for wearing the wrong coloured attire in Kaitaia! Colours are very important and integral to the gangs.

I have spoken to many gang members in prison and everyone believe it or not have been polite and happy to talk to me. I am not a threat and as such am treated in a decent way. Suffice to say these guys are in prison for reasons! Usually drug, violence and robbery.

Gangs suck in membership from areas of low employment and poverty and unfortunately as far as I can see the gangs will recruit well for many years to come.

As for being intimidated by gangs, you won't be, unless you are silly enough to challenge or cross them, that is hardly worth the trouble.

You will be safer here than in the UK which ever way you look at it.


----------



## Mirrors

welshjohn369 said:


> Working in Prisons as a Forensic Psychiatric Nurse and spending the last 10 years in Northland I have made it my task to study gangs in NZ.
> 
> Most common ones are the Mongrel Mob, Black Power, Tribesmen MCC. You also have The Headhunters, Crips & Killer bees. There are also others such as White Nationalist gangs i.e. Skinheads and the like.
> 
> As already stated these people keep themselves to themselves as a rule, but I do know that elderly women have been bullied and hit for wearing the wrong coloured attire in Kaitaia! Colours are very important and integral to the gangs.
> 
> I have spoken to many gang members in prison and everyone believe it or not have been polite and happy to talk to me. I am not a threat and as such am treated in a decent way. Suffice to say these guys are in prison for reasons! Usually drug, violence and robbery.
> 
> Gangs suck in membership from areas of low employment and poverty and unfortunately as far as I can see the gangs will recruit well for many years to come.
> 
> As for being intimidated by gangs, you won't be, unless you are silly enough to challenge or cross them, that is hardly worth the trouble.
> 
> You will be safer here than in the UK which ever way you look at it.




Thank you welshjohn for this response, much appreciated.
Mirrors


----------



## ChrisR

topcat83 said:


> Lol - and that just out sums up NZ news. There's usually so little of it that they have to report the good stuff!
> 
> Here's the Whitianga police report for one week in May.... (hope you can read it - it's a tad on the small side)


That is a brilliant report! One of the things I love about NZ'ers is the sense of humour and comments like "...told them to grow up and go home" sums up the down to earth approach and sense of humour nicely


----------



## vona62

Believe it or not about 12 yrs back NZ was rated second only to ZA for gang violence and alchol related domestic violence by a world survey UN report on crime.


----------



## welshjohn369

Unfortunately alcohol related family violence, child abuse / death and youth suicide are still very near the top in the world and no real change in 10 years..


----------



## kiwigser

Yes that's true, but generally isolated to the Maori and Pacificas


----------



## welshjohn369

kiwigser said:


> Yes that's true, but generally isolated to the Maori and Pacificas


In areas where they are in the majority, but certainly not excluisive.


----------



## pookienuffnuff

ChrisR said:


> That is a brilliant report! One of the things I love about NZ'ers is the sense of humour and comments like "...told them to grow up and go home" sums up the down to earth approach and sense of humour nicely


indeed...its very refreshing


----------



## pookienuffnuff

vona62 said:


> Believe it or not about 12 yrs back NZ was rated second only to ZA for gang violence and alchol related domestic violence by a world survey UN report on crime.


Ithink most peple actually living here would find that hard to believe BUT I guess if you go looking for trouble you will find it (same as any country). Much less violence to your average man in the street than there was in UK.


----------



## pookienuffnuff

welshjohn369 said:


> Unfortunately alcohol related family violence, child abuse / death and youth suicide are still very near the top in the world and no real change in 10 years..


yes sadly this is very true, domestic violence and against children is very very high here (and drink driving very rampant). In fact I suspect you are more likely to be killed by a drunk driver than any gang .


----------

